# MERX Watch:  Closer to 443 Sqn Facility in Patricia Bay, BC



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2008)

From MERX - .pdf attached if link doesn't work


> "_Defence Construction Canada - Expressions of Interest for Consulting Services – 443 (Maritime Helicopter) Squadron Facility, Patricia Bay, BC_
> 
> In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes, guidelines and professional association(s) of the Province of British Columbia, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Expressions of Interest (EOI) from consulting firms with experience in management, design and construction of building structures (in particular hangars), municipal services and site works, to provide professional services for the proposed project, which will be located in Patricia Bay, BC...."


More on link


----------



## Jc066 (21 Aug 2008)

About time!


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2011)

Reviving necrothread to add latest, from the PM:


> Prime Minister Stephen Harper, accompanied by Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, today announced that the Harper Government will be building a new helicopter facility at Patricia Bay, near Victoria, British Columbia to further strengthen Canada’s West Coast defences.
> 
> “This facility and the new Cyclone helicopters it will house are part of providing the Canadian Forces with the people, equipment and support they need to get the job done,” said Prime Minister Harper “It is a solid investment in the future of naval aviation in Canada.”
> 
> ...



More from the backgrounder:


> .... The new helicopter facility, valued at approximately $155 million dollars, will serve the needs of the 443 Maritime Helicopter Squadron at Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt. This new facility will replace the existing hangar which is now more than 60 years old. It will house the nine new CH-148 Cyclone helicopters that are expected to arrive in the spring of 2014. Given the requirement for more space and an appropriate fire-suppression system for the new helicopters, it will be more cost effective to build a new facility, rather than renovate and expand the current hangar, which is now more than 60 years old. The project will consolidate all squadron operations and support functions into a single 19,668 m2 facility – housing nine CH-148 Cyclone helicopters, accommodating all operational and maintenance support spaces and equipment, as well as 350 personnel. In addition to the new building, the project also includes the construction of an exterior aircraft apron capable of parking up to five Cyclone helicopters, a taxiway linking the parking apron to the runway, an aircraft wash area and re-fuelling cabinet, a parking area for up to 300 vehicles, a guard house with security barriers, and a perimeter security fence. The project will also involve the demolition of at least one existing building. The infrastructure is required to be in place and operational in time for the delivery of the nine Cyclone helicopters scheduled to arrive in the spring of 2014. The Department of National Defence (DND) is aiming to complete construction by the winter of 2014. DND holds a large number of properties across the country to support the Canadian Forces – including approximately 21,000 buildings, 2.25 million hectares of land, 5,500 km of roads, and 3,000 km of water, storm, and sewer pipes.


----------

